# DirectX Error. Need some help.



## kidwiththeshoes (Nov 27, 2008)

Alright, my battlefield 2 mad editor wasn't working and I was getting the "*directx version 9.0 or higher, ect ect*." and I found that tutorial so I followed it and now my Modern Warfare 2 doesn't work. It says "*You need the latest version of DirectX*" But when I try to install it, it gives me an error that says "*An internal system error occurred. Please refer to DXError.log and DirectX.log in your Windows folder*" I'm running on windows 7 if that helps. I'd really like to just reverse what I did and be back to normal again, I'm gettin' a bit mad. Can anyone help me before I give up?

I followed this tutorial:
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
How to fix directX version 9.0c or higher is required to run BF2?

Do a system restore before following the info below.

Click: Start 
Select: Run 
Type (in the run box): regedit 
Select OK 
REGEDIT is now open. 
Search for the DIRECTX folder. 
Will be here: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\DirectX 
Once found,(regedit open) click file, export and export the registry 
selected branch. Use whatever name you want. I used directx_bak 
Now delete the DIRECTX folder.

Save the following text below as dx9.reg 
(text between the ***** do not include the ****)

********************************

Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\DirectX] 
InstalledVersion=hex:00,00,00,09,00,00,00,00 
Version=4.09.00.0904?

******************************** 
Double click the dx9.reg file. 
Select YES to the window that opens.

Now download this file: directx_nov2008_redist.exe 
Get it from Microsoft website or Google it.

The following link may work for some:

http://download.microsoft.com/download/0/d/3/0d307...97f/directx_nov2008_redist.exe

Once you have downloaded the directx_nov2008_redist.exe file, run it. 
When finished, reboot your PC.

I have tried my fix on three systems here and it works. 
I can play BF2 again, along with 2 other machines I have fixed. 
Hope this info is helpfull to others.

*Disclaimer* 
This information is provided for instructional purposes only. 
I am not responsible for anything that may or may not happen if you intend to follow it. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

First try System Restore to a date before you edited the Registry.....if you have a restore point that is

*Restore PC to an Earlier Date & Time*

Go *Start*>>*All Programs*>>*Accessories*>>*System Tools*>>*System Restore*


Click in the radio button *Restore My Computer to An Earlier Time* 
Click *Next*
Pick a *Date in Dark Blue* only (pick a date to before you installed All-In-One)
Click *Next *
Then *Next *again.
This should restore the PC to that time & date

It will update and restart


----------



## kidwiththeshoes (Nov 27, 2008)

None of the dates are in dark blue.


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Not even if you go way back?


----------



## kidwiththeshoes (Nov 27, 2008)

Yeah, I can go as far back as it lets me go but none are blue.


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

I suppose you were not told to backup the Registry first?


----------



## kidwiththeshoes (Nov 27, 2008)

I didn't back it up because I didn't quite understand the tutorial :\.


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Try installing this below first and restarting the PC and maybe you will have to uninstall Modern Warfare 2 and reinstall it also

If the operating System is XP then go here a download and install DirectX 9.0c (full package)'

click on* [Click here to Download]* from the link below

http://www.softwarepatch.com/windows/directx.html


----------



## kidwiththeshoes (Nov 27, 2008)

It gives me an error when installing. "An internal system error occured. Please refer to DXerror.log and directx.log in your Windows folder to determine problem."


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Try this

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...38-DB71-4C1B-BC6A-9B6652CD92A3&displaylang=en


----------



## kidwiththeshoes (Nov 27, 2008)

Same error :\


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Do you have the Operating System disc?? if you do then put it in the drive.

Then go Start>>Run<type *sfc /scannow *click OK...note there is a space between sfc and /


----------



## kidwiththeshoes (Nov 27, 2008)

I don't believe I have the disc. :\


----------



## kidwiththeshoes (Nov 27, 2008)

And btw, I have Windows 7


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Understand....W7 eh.....

Just check this ...go Start>>All Programs>>Accessories right click the Command Prompt Icon and choose Run as Administrator in the Command prompt window type *sfc /scannow* hit the *Enter *key


----------



## kidwiththeshoes (Nov 27, 2008)

Here is what it says:
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>sfc scannow

Microsoft (R) Windows (R) Resource Checker Version 6.0
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

Scans the integrity of all protected system files and replaces incorrect version
s with
correct Microsoft versions.

SFC [/SCANNOW] [/VERIFYONLY] [/SCANFILE=<file>] [/VERIFYFILE=<file>]
[/OFFWINDIR=<offline windows directory> /OFFBOOTDIR=<offline boot directory>
]

/SCANNOW Scans integrity of all protected system files and repairs files
with
problems when possible.
/VERIFYONLY Scans integrity of all protected system files. No repair operati
on is
performed.
/SCANFILE Scans integrity of the referenced file, repairs file if problems
are
identified. Specify full path <file>
/VERIFYFILE Verifies the integrity of the file with full path <file>. No re
pair
operation is performed.
/OFFBOOTDIR For offline repair specify the location of the offline boot dire
ctory
/OFFWINDIR For offline repair specify the location of the offline windows d
irectory

e.g.

sfc /SCANNOW
sfc /VERIFYFILE=c:\windows\system32\kernel32.dll
sfc /SCANFILE=d:\windows\system32\kernel32.dll /OFFBOOTDIR=d:\ /OFFWINDI
R=d:\windows
sfc /VERIFYONLY

C:\Windows\system32>


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Did this PC come with Windows 7 and does it have a make and model?


----------



## kidwiththeshoes (Nov 27, 2008)

I custom built my PC. The harddrive didn't come with windows 7.


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

So what happened to the Windows 7 disc?


----------



## kidwiththeshoes (Nov 27, 2008)

I put it with a few of my other CDs and I most likely lost it.


----------



## kidwiththeshoes (Nov 27, 2008)

Is it possible to get another copy of the registry? From a computer that has it?


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

I think you will need the Windows 7 disc to fix the problem..........as your system restore doesn't have any restore points we cannot use that to rebuild the registry...

have you tried in system restore to click on the right had side if there are anything like installed or removed listed


----------



## kidwiththeshoes (Nov 27, 2008)

Alright alright, I found my windows 7 discs. Was in a pile of my other discs, now what?


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Great but first check in System restore again but look here first...see if you have anything listed and click on it

http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/using-windows-vista-system-restore/

If you don't have or it doesn't work then put the disc in the drive and follow the instructions in post #15


----------



## kidwiththeshoes (Nov 27, 2008)

I put the 7 disc in, I go to CMD in Admin mode, put in sfc scannow and here is what I got:
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>sfc scannow

Microsoft (R) Windows (R) Resource Checker Version 6.0
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

Scans the integrity of all protected system files and replaces incorrect version
s with
correct Microsoft versions.

SFC [/SCANNOW] [/VERIFYONLY] [/SCANFILE=<file>] [/VERIFYFILE=<file>]
 [/OFFWINDIR=<offline windows directory> /OFFBOOTDIR=<offline boot directory>
]

/SCANNOW Scans integrity of all protected system files and repairs files
with
problems when possible.
/VERIFYONLY Scans integrity of all protected system files. No repair operati
on is
performed.
/SCANFILE Scans integrity of the referenced file, repairs file if problems
are
identified. Specify full path <file>
/VERIFYFILE Verifies the integrity of the file with full path <file>. No re
pair
operation is performed.
/OFFBOOTDIR For offline repair specify the location of the offline boot dire
ctory
/OFFWINDIR For offline repair specify the location of the offline windows d
irectory

e.g.

sfc /SCANNOW
sfc /VERIFYFILE=c:\windows\system32\kernel32.dll
sfc /SCANFILE=d:\windows\system32\kernel32.dll /OFFBOOTDIR=d:\ /OFFWINDI
R=d:\windows
sfc /VERIFYONLY

C:\Windows\system32>


----------



## kidwiththeshoes (Nov 27, 2008)

What do I do now?


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

You are typing sfc /scannow

Using the /


----------



## kidwiththeshoes (Nov 27, 2008)

Should I use the / or not? Is it "sfc scannow" or "sfc/scannow" or "sfc / scannow". I just tpyed in sfc/scannow and it's doing a system scan, this is what I wanted correct?


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Yes but as I said type sfc SPACE /scannow


----------



## kidwiththeshoes (Nov 27, 2008)

Oh. Alright. It said nothing is wrong.

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>sfc scannow

Microsoft (R) Windows (R) Resource Checker Version 6.0
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

Scans the integrity of all protected system files and replaces incorrect version
s with
correct Microsoft versions.

SFC [/SCANNOW] [/VERIFYONLY] [/SCANFILE=<file>] [/VERIFYFILE=<file>]
[/OFFWINDIR=<offline windows directory> /OFFBOOTDIR=<offline boot directory>
]

/SCANNOW Scans integrity of all protected system files and repairs files
with
problems when possible.
/VERIFYONLY Scans integrity of all protected system files. No repair operati
on is
performed.
/SCANFILE Scans integrity of the referenced file, repairs file if problems
are
identified. Specify full path <file>
/VERIFYFILE Verifies the integrity of the file with full path <file>. No re
pair
operation is performed.
/OFFBOOTDIR For offline repair specify the location of the offline boot dire
ctory
/OFFWINDIR For offline repair specify the location of the offline windows d
irectory

e.g.

sfc /SCANNOW
sfc /VERIFYFILE=c:\windows\system32\kernel32.dll
sfc /SCANFILE=d:\windows\system32\kernel32.dll /OFFBOOTDIR=d:\ /OFFWINDI
R=d:\windows
sfc /VERIFYONLY

C:\Windows\system32>


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Did you check that link in post #24


----------



## kidwiththeshoes (Nov 27, 2008)

I just tried system restoring, and it didn't do a thing. Anything else I can try?


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Have you tried uninstalling MW 2 and reinstalling it


----------



## kidwiththeshoes (Nov 27, 2008)

I could try.


----------



## kidwiththeshoes (Nov 27, 2008)

Re installing it didn't work. Although I really had high hopes it would :\


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Yea it was a shot in the dark......and I know it would take awhile as it is a big game.


----------



## kidwiththeshoes (Nov 27, 2008)

How about my other idea, is it possible to take the registry files from one computer and copy them to mine?


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Yes you can do it but that will make your PC un bootable.....the PC has to be the same PC with the same hardware and software and programs etc .etc. and it still wouldn't work.

Just a note whenever you work in the registry always backup first......

Your Restore to an earlier date before you edited the registry might have worked 

I am running out of ideas.........apart from reinstalling W7


----------



## kidwiththeshoes (Nov 27, 2008)

Well re-installing it would delete all of my programs correct?


----------



## kidwiththeshoes (Nov 27, 2008)

WAIT a second.. Would the registry folder I deleted be in my recycle bin?


~on a school computer, can't check atm.


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Possibly.......but didn't you also enter new values?


----------



## kidwiththeshoes (Nov 27, 2008)

The only thing I did to the registry is delete it. I deleted the whole folder.


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Well you will have to have a look and hopefully it will still be in the recycle bin.


----------



## kidwiththeshoes (Nov 27, 2008)

Oh god I hope it is. I'll check it when I get home.


----------



## kidwiththeshoes (Nov 27, 2008)

It isn't in my recycle bin. I really hope there is another way of doing it without reinstall.


----------



## kidwiththeshoes (Nov 27, 2008)

Is there a way to completely delete my direct x and then re-install everything?


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Try and see if this can help find the deleted file

http://www.piriform.com/recuva


----------



## kidwiththeshoes (Nov 27, 2008)

Alright, I'm stuck on the part that says "Where were the files?". Where are registry files located?

~Nevermind, I just put "I don't know". So it's searching my whole computer, but it beats re-installing.


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Try recycle bin


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

What dates do you have in System Restore that are before you edited the Registry...no need for them to be in blue that was because I thought you were using XP?


----------



## kidwiththeshoes (Nov 27, 2008)

I have 2. One is a windows update, the other is me installing BF2 Map Editor.


----------



## kidwiththeshoes (Nov 27, 2008)

And for the program recuva, I'm a bit stuck. I don't know what I'm looking for in the deleted files list. What would the name show up as?


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Ok is installing BF2 Map Editor before you edited the registry...if it is then click on that and restore


----------



## kidwiththeshoes (Nov 27, 2008)

It didn't work. Comes up with an error that says it didn't restore...


----------



## kidwiththeshoes (Nov 27, 2008)

What I want to solve is this error I get on re-boot from a system restore:

"System Restore Failed to extract the original copy of the directory from the restore point" Souce:%Systemroot% Destination: ComplusStaging"


----------



## kidwiththeshoes (Nov 27, 2008)

I've heard about some people re-installing system restore, could this be an option or will it delete the restore points?


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

If you turn off and turn back on Restore you will loose all restore points.......

There seems to a few things wrong with your PC

Try this click on righthand
Download
This Version

http://www.filehippo.com/download_directx/6171/

Also tried Windows Updates


----------



## kidwiththeshoes (Nov 27, 2008)

I'll try a windows update.


----------



## kidwiththeshoes (Nov 27, 2008)

I get the same error with that patch.


----------



## kidwiththeshoes (Nov 27, 2008)

Still in need of help . Though I have an error while trying to repair windows 7. Posted in misc programs section.


----------

